# Can you guess the VEGA Lathe?! HELP PLZ!!



## izod (Dec 27, 2012)

My uncle has an older VEGA lathe and duplicator which he has only used a handful of times and offered it to me for a bottle of scotch! The Lathe is a table top model with step pulleys, and he built an very nice stout Maple table base for it. He doesn't have any of the documentation on it and can't find the model info on the lathe either. He got it for trade years back and never set up the duplicator either, so he's not 100% sure if it even has all the parts for it.

Yes, I did try going to Vega first for help. The Vega website looks like a kid made it for them and only has info on their current models. I've called Vega multiple times a few months back and then emailed them out of frustration. Still haven't gotten a reply. Tried calling them again today and left a voice mail again… i'll wait and see if they call back but i'm not hopeful at all.

I attached three pictures of the unit to HOPEFULLY find someone that knows:
What Model it is.
Is there an existence of a PDF manual
Can i even buy parts for these things if i need them.

Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Josh, you might get with Wildwood. He has a Vega and might be of some help.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

You might want to call Southern Tool cause they carry them for sale. I was thinking of buying one of the Duplicators but if your not getting good response from them (vega) I will rethink my choices.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not own a Vega wood lathe, many years worked for a man that had two or three of them also had some other brand lathes. The copier pretty easy if set up and has all the parts.

I have never seen a manual for the copier, just a parts diagram and list. There are several accessories can buy for that copier. Just measure your copier from end to end to figure out what model you have. I think you have a 36" copier.

Lathe in the picture is a full size Vega lathe with factory stand removed and sitting on homemade stand. If take a ruler and measure the swing and distance between center will see it is a full size lathe.

Swing = measure from top of the bed (ways) to center of headstock spindle.

Distance between centers, simply measure from end of headstock spindle to tip of tailstock spindle at the end of the lathe bed. That distance will decrease with drive center or chuck mounted in or one headstock spindle and minus tailstock length what you mount in the tailstock (dead or live center).

Agree the web site not very good these days, unless you can give them model numbers or sizes not sure they can help you. Once you figure out what size copier & lathe you have can buy a manual, videos, and parts from them.

http://www.southern-tool.com/store/pro_lathe_duplicator.php

If looking to buy a new Vega copier would check around for the best price.


----------



## Ghuda (Jul 7, 2014)

I wish I had some good advice, but I don't, I just wanted to say what a wonderful score, and I hope he got a Real nice bottle of scotch for that. I am a Balvenie guy.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

My misunderstanding Wildwood - thought you had a Vega.


----------



## izod (Dec 27, 2012)

How do VEGA tools stack up to the more popular brands like Powermatic, JET, or Delta with Quality & reliability?

I do have the Vega tablesaw fence (came with a used delta cabnet saw) and it's worlds better than my old craftsman tablesaw and stock fence and i have no thoughts of replacing it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

VEGA made and still makes high quality lathes. That's a score.

Probably from the 80s.

The lathe is no doubt covered in some old articles comparing
lathes in Fine Woodworking and American Woodworker. 
Check you library.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not buy a Vega 1500 series lathe today for the money they want. List of lathes I wish for in that price range or more without duplicator too long to list.

Bill Grumbine, was a spokesman for the company and demonstrated their bowl lathe several years back. Not sure if he still in that capacity or not still has them listed on his links page.

http://wonderfulwood.com/links/

Yes, for a bottle of good scotch, that lathe & duplicator you have is a bargain. With or without that duplicator can turn some fine things on that lathe. I would not use that chuck you show in the picture looks like have to adjust each jaw.

If going to use that duplicator, get some extra cutters. You have to keep them sharp we had homemade jig that worked well. I did not buy cutters boss supplied them so have no idea where they came from.

If knew what you would like to turn might offer some other turning accessories that would make life easier.


----------



## luisarellano (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi guys!

I own a woodworking shop and we have a Vega Lathe Duplicator that we don't use anymore.

I'm new to this industry and am the office guy who's helping out a friend. Any advice on where I can find a buyer for it? Or general advice on where I can sell used industrial woodworking equipment?

Cheers,
Luis


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Hi guys!
> 
> I own a woodworking shop and we have a Vega Lathe Duplicator that we don t use anymore.
> 
> ...


A better place to start would be posting here in the "Woodworking Trade & Swap Forum".


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

izod go over to the AAW woodturning forum and ask over there. http://www.aawforum.org/community/index.php

I'm sure you will be get answers over ther.


----------

